# best brush for a long coat?



## Jbaz6262 (Jun 22, 2011)

so its looking like my boy is going to be a long coat ive heard a lot of people speaking highly about the furminator, but not when it comes to long coats........ so what is the best brush for a long coat?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I use a pin brush and a slicker brush. I like the pin brush especially for his very fluffy tail and mane as well as knots and matting. I brush him all over with the pin and then the slicker.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a rake and a pin on my longcoated boy. I have a slicker but maybe I don't use it right, it doesn't compare to the rake. I use the pin brush on his "pants", belly, and tail (but my boy is not a GSD, not sure if longcoat GSDs are the same but my guy has very coarse hair in those areas with no undercoat). I also have a small dematting tool for teasing out tangles.

Him, trimmed (but I wouldn't trim a purebred longcoat GSD!)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I use a rake and a pin on my longcoated boy. I have a slicker but maybe I don't use it right, it doesn't compare to the rake. I use the pin brush on his "pants", belly, and tail (but my boy is not a GSD, not sure if longcoat GSDs are the same but my guy has very coarse hair in those areas with no undercoat). I also have a small dematting tool for teasing out tangles.


I've actually been meaning to buy a rake. Does it get a lot of fur out? I don't want to use my Furminator for fear of breaking the hair. What kind of dog is he? Very handsome


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie is a long stock I use a rake and a pin.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought a furminator for large breed long coat dogs but it doesn't work well on Sophie. Have been using the rake, pin brush and on some areas a wide toothed comp which works much better than the furminator. The smaller type furminator works great with my other dogs though.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Professional pin combs in two gauges for us. We retired the furminator once we realized what impact it was having on the long coats. And I would never consider cutting the hair. We get plenty of hair out with the combs.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 2 long coats and like a lot of others, use the rake and a pin brush. The rake works great and is my absolute favorite. I've never used the furminator as it just looks like and overpriced rake to me. I believe it was around $50 at Petsmart? I paid $8 for my rake online.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a rake fan too. I also have an old pin brush that doesn't have the pin heads. Was bought at a cat show ages ago. Love it because hair doesn't wrap around it.


----------



## Matt-GSD (Jul 4, 2011)

*oyster comb*

The best brush i have ever used is called an oyster comb. I find it is gentle on the coat and is highly effective.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Soft slicker, hard slicker, and various combs are all in my arsenal for coated dogs. I don't like rakes as I always seem to hurt myself with them.  Rarely use the Furminator on coated dogs, unless the client wants some thinning done. I usually trim up the wild hair between the toes and the paw pads.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I fall back on my shedding blade for major hair removal, then a slicker to comb down - well at least what I did when I had my Scotch Collie.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes spayed/neutered coated dogs will get this annoying fuzz around the legs, and a furminator or stripping knife will remove it.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Used to use a slicker brush, boar bristle brush and a buttercomb (Chris Christensen Buttercombs - Cherrybrook) on my previous dog who had long hair and constantly needed grooming.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

With two long coats I can say that the best tools I have used ever is the rake and pin brush. I normally plan on several hours of a day to work on them. If it was just one, I would be able to do it in 1 to 1 1/2 hours. My boy gets mats in his groin area easily, especially after playing in water. My girl has never ending undercoat. They both have super floofy tails that take awhile to work through, and their 'pants' seem to be easier to rake through most of the time. I use the pin brush more as a finishing tool. Makes them look fabulous in the end of it all. Now if only they would stay 'pretty/handsome' for a bit after I get done!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For me, nothing works as well as an undercoat rake, it takes out a huge amount of dead undercoat. I tried the Furminator and didn't like it at all. 

This is just Halo (Keefer's undercoat is mostly black):










I think this was both of them:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Two long coated sheps in the past (The Barker Sisters) and a very fluffy GSDX before that -- 
Grooming supplies:
corn starch
a matt splitter/matt splitter rake
a great comb that is no longer made that was specific for long coated dogs
a rake
a slicker brush

Start by working cornstarch into the coat as though it were powder (it is) It is safer than talc and works to form a surface on the undercoat that eases it out.
Then use the matt splitter on the fuzzy butt & any other place the undercoat is exceptionally thick. Just use it lightly.
Then use the rake or the metal comb. Follow the one with the other.
Finish up with the slicker.
Viola! Sweet dog!
[ps you will have brushed all of the corn starch out by the time you finish.]

PPS - and it will not take you two hours. It will take maybe 15 minutes to 30 minutes. The corn starch is the secret.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> The corn starch is the secret.


I have to agree! When I get a matted, tangled coat I often turn to cornstarch before any of my special, expensive de-matting preparations. It helps to clean and smooth the coat and tease out any tangles. It's always a good thing to use between baths, as it absorbs dirt and excess oil.


----------

